# Tra un po' ci diranno che mutande mettere



## Old Asudem (31 Marzo 2009)

*la pugliese alessandra amoroso ha trionfato nello show di mediaset*

*Il vescovo e lo stop alla festa di «Amici»*

*Lo spettacolo per la vincitrice annunciato dalla De Filippi per Giovedì Santo. La Curia: «È un giorno inopportuno»*



*   Alessandra Amoroso, vincitrice di «Amici»   MILANO* - La data dello spettacolo evento per festeggiare a Lecce la cantante Alessandra Amoroso, vincitrice di «Amici» 2009, era stata annunciata dalla stessa Maria De Filippi nei giorni scorsi: giovedì 9 aprile. Ed era già stata scritta su tutte le guide tv. Ma non è un giorno a caso: è il Giovedì Santo, il giorno dei Sepolcri, dove a Lecce, come in tante città italiane fedeli (e non), in ricordo dell'ultima cena, girano di chiesa in chiesa dove visitano gli altari addobbati con cura dai sacerdoti.
*In Curia, appena si è diffusa la voce*, più di una persona ha storto il naso e si è diffuso il malumore. E qualche cittadino ha pure telefonato negli uffici indignato per il doppio evento: una manifestazione profana nel giorno di un'importante ricorrenza religiosa, cantanti e ballerini con musica a tutto volume che si mescolano alla sacralità di una tradizione molto sentita dai cittadini leccesi. Sui giornali locali è da giorni che se ne scrive. «Ci sono i Sepolcri, l'arcivescovo blocca lo show di Amici a Lecce» titolava ieri _La Gazzetta del Mezzogiorno_. Monsignor Cosmo Francesco Ruppi, sul quotidiano locale versione on-line, è intervenuto con un suo scritto: «Si è fatto un gran clamore sul "no" che sarebbe stato detto dal vescovo di Lecce sulla festa in piazza per la cantante Alessandra Amoroso, programmata per la sera del Giovedì Santo, portando in ballo i temi della liberà e della "prepotenza clericale". In realtà non si è trattato affatto di un divieto e, meno che meno, di una pressione sul sindaco, ma si è fatta presente solo la inopportunità, manifestata anche da una crescente presa di posizione si associazioni religiose e profane, di tenere proprio il Giovedì Santo una manifestazione pubblica canora. Dopo aver ricevuto molte telefonate e dopo non pochi interventi di persone, anche autorevoli, si è fatto presente al primo cittadino di Lecce la sommessa richiesta di rinviare la festa programmata a giorni più sereni e meno carichi di eventi religiosi popolari».
*Il sindaco non ha perso tempo*. Il Comune (fanno sapere ancor prima che scoppiasse il caso, prima della segnalazione della Curia) è corso ai ripari, segnalando a Canale 5 la non opportunità di far coincidere i due eventi. Il primo cittadino, Paolo Perrone, si sofferma in realtà su un problema di «ordine pubblico». E spiega: «Lecce è una città piccolina, nel centro storico ci sono una chiesa ogni 30 metri, tutte bellissime, e i Sepolcri sono un evento molto seguito da tutta la provincia. Arrivano migliaia di persone da tutti i comuni della zona, camminare nel centro storico è quasi impossibile per quanta gente c'è. Francamente gestire nello stesso giorno un altro evento in cui sono attese centomila persone come lo spettacolo di "Amici in concerto" era un serio problema. Soprattutto di assembramento di gente, ed è per questo che ci è sembrato giusto avvertire gli organizzatori della manifestazione. Semplicemente abbiamo chiesto se era possibile trovare altre date. Hanno compreso il problema e si stanno dando da fare per cercare un'alternativa. Certo, posso assicurare, che se ci avessero detto che quella era l'unica data a disposizione, ci saremmo in qualche modo adeguati: per noi sono importanti i Sepolcri, ma anche festeggiare una concittadina che si è distinta con le sue capacità». Intanto, la protagonista, la ventunenne Alessandra Amoroso, se ne sta lontana dalle polemiche ed è chiusa in sala di incisione a registrare il suo primo cd, frutto della vittoria che si è guadagnata alla trasmissione della De Filippi. Oggi sarà ufficializzata la data del maxi-spettacolo. Si parla del 7 o dell'8 aprile. Qualche ora prima degli amati Sepolcri di Lecce.



Questo rende l'idea di quanto la chiesa inizi, come berlusconi, a rompere un po' troppo i cocomeri.
In uno stato laico cose di questo tipo sono inaudite.
ma stiamo scherzando?
Ma se io non sono cattolica praticante e il giorno di natale o qualsiasi altra stività religiosa decido di passarla come mi pare mi devono venire a dire loro come??
Allucinante


----------



## brugola (31 Marzo 2009)

assodata l'odiosa ingerenza della chiesa in questa occasione non mi pare proprio un dramma.
il sindaco ha detto che avrebbe accettato ugualmente la manifestazione pur con problemi di affollamento.


----------



## Nobody (31 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> assodata l'odiosa ingerenza della chiesa in questa occasione non mi pare proprio un dramma.
> il sindaco ha detto che avrebbe accettato ugualmente la manifestazione pur con problemi di affollamento.


 Non è un dramma, ovvio... ma è significativo, e rende bene l'idea di cosa stia diventando la repubblica italiana. Uno stato confessionale.


----------



## Old latriglia (31 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non è un dramma, ovvio... ma è significativo, e rende bene l'idea di cosa stia diventando la repubblica italiana. Uno stato confessionale.





















a me pare si stia esagerando però ...


----------



## Old irresponsabile (31 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non è un dramma, ovvio... ma è significativo, e rende bene l'idea di *cosa stia diventando* la repubblica italiana. Uno stato confessionale.


 
lo è sempre stata....


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> assodata l'odiosa ingerenza della chiesa in questa occasione non mi pare proprio un dramma.
> il sindaco ha detto che avrebbe accettato ugualmente la manifestazione pur con problemi di affollamento.


è il concetto. 
Cazzo gliene frega a loro ?


----------



## Verena67 (31 Marzo 2009)

Non so, trovo di pessimo gusto che si festeggi una ragazza qualunque DURANTE un importante evento religioso. Saro' talebana ma...PROPRIO QUEL GIORNO!? In quel momento?!


----------



## brugola (31 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> è il concetto.
> Cazzo gliene frega a loro ?


hanno paura che invece di andare in chiesa vadano a vedere la tipa.
che tra amici e la chiesa stan messi bene


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Marzo 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Non so, trovo di pessimo gusto che si festeggi una ragazza qualunque DURANTE un importante evento religioso. Saro' talebana ma...PROPRIO QUEL GIORNO!? In quel momento?!


Credo che la data fosse casuale.
Se non era qualunque andava bene?


----------



## Old latriglia (31 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> è il concetto.
> Cazzo gliene frega a loro ?


a me pare inquietante il concetto per cui sarebbero stronzi loro quando questa festa vien fatta tutti gli anni e il giorno si fa presto a saperlo


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Marzo 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> a me pare inquietante il concetto per cui sarebbero stronzi loro quando questa festa vien fatta tutti gli anni e il giorno si fa presto a saperlo


nel paese specifico il paese è piccolo.
A milano o in qualsiasi altra città ,prima di programmare il calendario degli eventi (di qualsivoglia tipo) bisogna consultare la chiesa e il calendario religioso?
ma siamo alla follia!!!
Chi vuole andare alla festa ci vada, chi vuole festeggiare la festa religiosa lo faccia senza rompere tanto


----------



## Old irresponsabile (31 Marzo 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> a me pare inquietante il concetto per cui sarebbero stronzi loro quando questa festa vien fatta tutti gli anni e il giorno si fa presto a saperlo


su questo sono d'accordo.

I modi con cui la Chiesa si relazione sono spesso fuori dal contesto sociale attuale, ma che perlomeno per una questione di rispetto non si interferisca con le date importanti del cristianesimo mi sembra il minimo che una società civile deve fare.

Per inciso, fra amici e la chiesa, scelgo la chiesa. 

Rimane il fatto che in molti avvertono troppa supponenza del clero, e non li biasimo.


----------



## Old latriglia (31 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> nel paese specifico il paese è piccolo.
> A milano o in qualsiasi altra città ,prima di programmare il calendario degli eventi (di qualsivoglia tipo) bisogna consultare la chiesa e il calendario religioso?
> ma siamo alla follia!!!
> Chi vuole andare alla festa ci vada, chi vuole festeggiare la festa religiosa lo faccia senza rompere tanto


dipende anche da che rilevanza vuoi dare all'evento ... se fa cagare e l'unico modo per incuriosire è fare in modo che vada in contrasto con qualcosa di consolidato come le feste religiose ...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





c'è da dire che in questa lotta alla libertà di far quel che cavolo che si vuole si potrebbe anche tener conto di chi non è interessato a nessuno dei 2 e vorrebbe poter girar per la città senza schivare feste, festini e manifestazioni ad ogni angolo ... 

se deve esser libertà che lo sia per tutti, non solo per alcuni eh


----------



## Iris (31 Marzo 2009)

Mah...premesso che trovo pessima la De Filippi e i suoi cagnolini di borgata (come tutta Mediaset d'altronde) e quindi se fossi il sindaco mi rifiuterei di sprecare soldi  e impiegare forze dell'ordine invano, in certi paesi del sud le cerimonie della settimana Santa sono molto impegnative e frequentate. Gestire due avvenimenti mi pare oneroso: quindi per spirito democratico sposterei quella che si può spostare, e cioè la ragazza di Amici.


----------



## Verena67 (31 Marzo 2009)

Asu, guarda che per legge bisogna evitare che siano feste religiose in concomitanza di un evento, un concorso, un esame, etc.: e questo vale anche per le feste musulmane, ebraiche, valdesi, etc. Lo so perché ho degli speciali calendari che devo consultare prima di fissare delle sedute pubbliche...


----------



## Old latriglia (31 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> su questo sono d'accordo.
> 
> I modi con cui la Chiesa si relazione sono spesso fuori dal contesto sociale attuale, ma che perlomeno per una questione di rispetto non si interferisca con le date importanti del cristianesimo mi sembra il minimo che una società civile deve fare.
> 
> ...


se proprio devo, pure io


----------



## Verena67 (31 Marzo 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> dipende anche da che rilevanza vuoi dare all'evento ... se fa cagare e l'unico modo per incuriosire è fare in modo che vada in contrasto con qualcosa di consolidato come le feste religiose ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Il giovedì Santo non è che un devoto vada a ballare. Al max, fa il giro (a piedi) delle sette chiese pregando!


----------



## Old irresponsabile (31 Marzo 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> dipende anche da che rilevanza vuoi dare all'evento ... se fa cagare e l'unico modo per incuriosire è fare in modo che vada in contrasto con qualcosa di consolidato come le feste religiose ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
questo è il punto. Darsi visibilità in questo modo è una cosa degna di gente molto piccola. Ma l'imprenditorìa legata agli artisti emergenti ( artisti? quali? quelli di amici? ha ha ha!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )   è una forma di imposizione mediatica che onestamente mi urta il sistema nervoso.


----------



## Iris (31 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> nel paese specifico il paese è piccolo.
> A milano o in qualsiasi altra città ,prima di programmare il calendario degli eventi (di qualsivoglia tipo) bisogna consultare la chiesa e il calendario religioso?
> ma siamo alla follia!!!
> Chi vuole andare alla festa ci vada, chi vuole festeggiare la festa religiosa lo faccia senza rompere tanto


Se spostano la data di uno dei due eventi, tutti saranno accontentati, e non dovrano scegliere tra la processione e lo spettacolo.


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Marzo 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> dipende anche da che rilevanza vuoi dare all'evento ... se fa cagare e l'unico modo per incuriosire è fare in modo che vada in contrasto con qualcosa di consolidato come le feste religiose ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


su questo concordo.
Sulla prima parte non saprei...non mi era neanche venuto in mente ma non è il concetto che esponevo.
Credo che qualsiasi cattolico praticante NON POSSA negare che la chiesa s'intromette in maniera ormai intollerabile  in troppe questioni che esulano  dal suo campicello...
Mi aspetto la stessa tolleranza allora da musulmani e altri differenti credo religiosi presenti sul territorio


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Marzo 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> dipende anche da che rilevanza vuoi dare all'evento ... se fa cagare e l'unico modo per incuriosire è fare in modo che vada in contrasto con qualcosa di consolidato come le feste religiose ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


su questo concordo.
Sulla prima parte non saprei...non mi era neanche venuto in mente ma non è il concetto che esponevo.
Credo che qualsiasi cattolico praticante NON POSSA negare che la chiesa s'intrometta in maniera ormai intollerabile  in troppe questioni che esulano  dal suo campicello...
Mi aspetto la stessa tolleranza allora per  musulmani e altri differenti credo religiosi presenti sul territorio


----------



## Iris (31 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> su questo concordo.
> Sulla prima parte non saprei...non mi era neanche venuto in mente ma non è il concetto che esponevo.
> Credo che qualsiasi cattolico praticante NON POSSA negare che la chiesa s'intrometta in maniera ormai intollerabile in troppe questioni che esulano dal suo campicello...
> Mi aspetto la stessa tolleranza allora per musulmani e altri differenti credo religiosi presenti sul territorio


Si intromette perchè i politici ricercano da questa una investitura. I cattolici sono un serbatoio di voti...e parecchi politici, soprattutto al sud vanno a pietire dai vescovi.


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Marzo 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Si intromette perchè i politici ricercano da questa una investitura. I cattolici sono un serbatoio di voti...e parecchi politici, soprattutto al sud vanno a pietire dai vescovi.


ok, a me non sta bene non avendo votato la classe politica che ci governa.
Cioè, non so se ve ne state rendendo conto ma stiamo  tornando alla dc


----------



## Old latriglia (31 Marzo 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Il giovedì Santo non è che un devoto vada a ballare. Al max, fa il giro (a piedi) delle sette chiese pregando!


non me ne intendo quindi credo di essermi persa anche il collegamento  

	
	
		
		
	


	





io parlavo nello specifico tra fan di amici, devoti e quelli a cui non interessa nessuno dei 2 eventi


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Marzo 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Il giovedì Santo non è che un devoto vada a ballare. Al max, fa il giro (a piedi) delle sette chiese pregando!


un devoto, appunto


----------



## Iris (31 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ok, a me non sta bene non avendo votato la classe politica che ci governa.
> Cioè, non so se ve ne state rendendo conto ma stiamo tornando alla dc


Non ti illudere, la dc hagarantito pax e democrazia, non credo che questo governo faccia altrettanto.
Stiamo peggiorando in maniera precipitosa...


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Marzo 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Non ti illudere, la dc hagarantito pax e democrazia, non credo che questo governo faccia altrettanto.
> Stiamo peggiorando in maniera precipitosa...


sì, forse ancora più indietro della dc


----------



## Old irresponsabile (31 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ok, a me non sta bene non avendo votato la classe politica che ci governa.
> Cioè, non so se ve ne state rendendo conto ma stiamo *tornando alla dc*


magari!


----------



## Iris (31 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> sì, forse ancora più indietro della dc


La dc almeno non voleva cambiare la costituzione, e non costringeva l'intero paese ad assistere a reti praticamente unificate allo spettacolo del suo  congresso.


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Marzo 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> La dc almeno non voleva cambiare la costituzione, e non costringeva l'intero paese ad assistere a reti praticamente unificate allo spettacolo del suo  congresso.


a questo siamo arrivati...a rimpangere la dc.
terribile


----------



## Old irresponsabile (31 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> a questo siamo arrivati...a rimpangere la dc.
> terribile


vero!

ci hanno portato a rimpiangere la DC e la prima repubblica.
Noto con piacere che siamo in tanti a pensarla allo stesso modo, chissà che si riesca prima o poi a ribaltare la frittata.


----------



## Verena67 (31 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> un devoto, appunto


 
a me darebbe fastidio se non potessi andare a pregare in santa pace  il giovedì santo perché il centro storico è invaso da ragazzini urlanti e festanti inneggianti Amici di Maria de Filippi...!


----------



## Minerva (31 Marzo 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Mah...premesso che trovo pessima la De Filippi e i suoi *cagnolini di borgata* (come tutta Mediaset d'altronde) e quindi se fossi il sindaco mi rifiuterei di sprecare soldi e impiegare forze dell'ordine invano, in certi paesi del sud le cerimonie della settimana Santa sono molto impegnative e frequentate. Gestire due avvenimenti mi pare oneroso: quindi per spirito democratico sposterei quella che si può spostare, e cioè la ragazza di Amici.


il cielo mi salvi dalla difesa della sanguinaria, ma definire cagnolini di borgata ragazzi ai quali è richiesto un minimo di talento, a differenza di altri reality e che comunque potrebbero esserci figli mi pare inopportuno...borgata o quartiere esclusivo..fa la differenza poi?


----------



## Iris (31 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> a questo siamo arrivati...a rimpangere la dc.
> terribile


"affidare la riforma della costituzione a Berlusconi è come offrire un Pronto Soccorso a Dracula."..ieri a sentire Di Pietro mi sono piegata in due...è colorito, ma dice il vero


----------



## Verena67 (31 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> su questo concordo.
> Sulla prima parte non saprei...non mi era neanche venuto in mente ma non è il concetto che esponevo.
> Credo che qualsiasi cattolico praticante NON POSSA negare che la chiesa s'intrometta in maniera ormai intollerabile in troppe questioni che esulano dal suo campicello...
> Mi aspetto la stessa tolleranza allora per musulmani e altri differenti credo religiosi presenti sul territorio


 
Sono d'accordo sulla prima parte: questa Chiesa, quella espressa dalle gerarchie, spesso travalica, e fa riferimento, specie dall'ultimo Papa in poi, a un mondo valoriale in parte condivisibile, peraltro davvero non al passo con i tempi, e talora privo di misericordia.

Sono meno d'accordo sulla "tolleranza" ad altre confessioni: tolleranza, si, calarsi le braghe, no. La nostra cultura occidentale è cristiana, non vedo perché tollerare in nome della religione svilimenti dei nostri valori di eguaglianza (es. tra uomini e donne), e di quelli che noi riteniamo diritti umani (es. lotta all'infibulazione, ai matrimoni combinati fin da bambini, etc.).


----------



## Old irresponsabile (31 Marzo 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> "affidare la riforma della costituzione a Berlusconi è come offrire un Pronto Soccorso a Dracula."..ieri a sentire Di Pietro mi sono piegata in due...è colorito, ma dice il vero


 
di pietro? quello è il primo servo di berlusconi, ha abbaiato per anni e non ha proceduto nei confronti di nessuno.
A parte l'aver affossato la dc e la prima repubblica consegnando di fatto l'Italia in mano al nano....


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Marzo 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> a me darebbe fastidio se non potessi andare a pregare in santa pace  il giovedì santo perché il centro storico è invaso da ragazzini urlanti e festanti inneggianti Amici di Maria de Filippi...!


a me darebbe fastidio se volessi assistere ad una qualsiasi manifestazione laica e non potessi farlo perchè c'è la processione che occupa tutta la strada.


----------



## Minerva (31 Marzo 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo sulla prima parte: questa Chiesa, quella espressa dalle gerarchie, spesso travalica, e fa riferimento, specie dall'ultimo Papa in poi, a un mondo valoriale in parte condivisibile, peraltro davvero non al passo con i tempi, e talora privo di misericordia.
> 
> Sono meno d'accordo sulla "tolleranza" ad altre confessioni: tolleranza, si, calarsi le braghe, no. La nostra cultura occidentale è cristiana, non vedo perché tollerare in nome della religione svilimenti dei nostri valori di eguaglianza (es. tra uomini e donne), e di quelli che noi riteniamo diritti umani (es. *lotta all'infibulazione, ai matrimoni combinati fin da bambini, etc*.).


 queste sono battaglie civili che con la chiesa non devono avere nulla a che fare


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Marzo 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo sulla prima parte: questa Chiesa, quella espressa dalle gerarchie, spesso travalica, e fa riferimento, specie dall'ultimo Papa in poi, a un mondo valoriale in parte condivisibile, peraltro davvero non al passo con i tempi, e talora privo di misericordia.
> 
> Sono meno d'accordo sulla "tolleranza" ad altre confessioni: tolleranza, si, calarsi le braghe, no. La nostra cultura occidentale è cristiana, non vedo perché tollerare in nome della religione svilimenti dei nostri valori di eguaglianza (es. tra uomini e donne), e di quelli che noi riteniamo diritti umani (*es. lotta all'infibulazione, ai matrimoni combinati fin da bambini,* etc.).


ovvio, mi riferivo ,per esempio, al lasciare pregare i musulmani in mezzo al marciapiede.
Lo metto sullo stesso gradino della processione cattolica con statue e varie.


----------



## Iris (31 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> il cielo mi salvi dalla difesa della sanguinaria, ma definire cagnolini di borgata ragazzi ai quali è richiesto un minimo di talento, a differenza di altri reality e che comunque potrebbero esserci figli mi pare inopportuno...borgata o quartiere esclusivo..fa la differenza poi?


Si. Offre a mio avviso uno spettacolo deleterio. I ragazzi di Amici sono maleducati, ignoranti, privi di preparazione, scarsi di talento, saccenti, e soprattutto convinti di essere dei personaggi.
Ringraziando Dio non tutti i giovani sono così, un sotto prodotto di una cultura solo televisiva. Ho visto solo una puntata dove si rifiutavano di cantare DE Andrè, storcendo il naso...
Mi rendo conto che accapigliarsi fa più odience che ascoltare o leggere qualcosa di decente..ma insomma, c'è un limite a tutto.
Sono cagnolini.


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> queste sono battaglie civili che con la chiesa non devono avere nulla a che fare
























   hai lasciato un orecchino qua sotto...


----------



## Old irresponsabile (31 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ovvio, mi riferivo ,per esempio, al lasciare pregare i musulmani in mezzo al marciapiede.
> Lo metto sullo stesso gradino della processione cattolica con statue e varie.


io questo non riesco a farlo. Non riesco a vederle come due cose uguali: benchè entrambe sono ostentate negli usi e nei costumi, il musulmano che prega sul marciapiede mi offre un senso di fastidio, di imbarazzo più che di fastidio, la processione mi è indifferente. Le processioni con la banda mi mettono una tristezza.......


----------



## Minerva (31 Marzo 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Si. Offre a mio avviso uno spettacolo deleterio. I ragazzi di Amici sono maleducati, ignoranti, privi di preparazione, scarsi di talento, saccenti, e soprattutto convinti di essere dei personaggi.
> Ringraziando Dio non tutti i giovani sono così, un sotto prodotto di una cultura solo televisiva. Ho visto solo una puntata dove si rifiutavano di cantare DE Andrè, storcendo il naso...
> Mi rendo conto che accapigliarsi fa più odience che ascoltare o leggere qualcosa di decente..ma insomma, c'è un limite a tutto.


 guarda che la colpa di quello che vediamo di questi ragazzi è del programma e degli autori perché nella realtà nemmeno loro sono così pessimi come ce li fanno apparire.


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Marzo 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Si. Offre a mio avviso uno spettacolo deleterio. I ragazzi di Amici sono maleducati, ignoranti, privi di preparazione, scarsi di talento, saccenti, e soprattutto convinti di essere dei personaggi.
> Ringraziando Dio non tutti i giovani sono così, un sotto prodotto di una cultura solo televisiva. Ho visto solo una puntata dove si rifiutavano di cantare DE Andrè, storcendo il naso...
> Mi rendo conto che accapigliarsi fa più odience che ascoltare o leggere qualcosa di decente..ma insomma, c'è un limite a tutto.
> Sono cagnolini.


almeno san fare qualcosa e provano a studiare per realizzare dei sogni.
Quelli del grande fratelli e di altri reality allora?


----------



## Iris (31 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> di pietro? quello è il primo servo di berlusconi, ha abbaiato per anni e non ha proceduto nei confronti di nessuno.
> A parte l'aver affossato la dc e la prima repubblica consegnando di fatto l'Italia in mano al nano....


Ma non l'ha mica affossata lui..moriva da sola di morte naturale...
Comunque non l'ho votato..riportavo solo la frase perchè era divertente.


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Marzo 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Ma non l'ha mica affossata lui..moriva da sola di morte naturale...
> Comunque non l'ho votato..riportavo solo la frase perchè era divertente.


io l'ho votato (di pietro)


----------



## Iris (31 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> almeno san fare qualcosa e provano a studiare per realizzare dei sogni.
> Quelli del grande fratelli e di altri reality allora?


Gli altri reality non sono neanche degni di essere menzionati. 
Però cavolo, per studiare musica, e discipline dello spettacolo esistono le Accademie, i conservatori ecc ecc.
Ti faresti operare da un talentuoso macellaio? non credo.
Se voglio vedere un balletto non vado da quatro ragazzotti che si tirano i capelli in televisione. Esistono le scuole. E la grammatica.
Ma è il gioco di questa classe dirigente: i mediocri al potere, i mediocri in televisione, e la vera cultura sotto ai piedi.

Onestamente c'è molta più cultura nel giovedì santo che in certa cattiva televisione.


----------



## Iris (31 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> guarda che la colpa di quello che vediamo di questi ragazzi è del programma e degli autori perché nella realtà nemmeno loro sono così pessimi come ce li fanno apparire.


Ma infatti sono vittime del sistema, usati appunto come cagnolini al circo.


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Marzo 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Gli altri reality non sono neanche degni di essere menzionati.
> Però cavolo, per studiare musica, e discipline dello spettacolo esistono le Accademie, i conservatori ecc ecc.
> Ti faresti operare da un talentuoso macellaio? non credo.
> Se voglio vedere un balletto non vado da quatro ragazzotti che si tirano i capelli in televisione. Esistono le scuole. E la grammatica.
> ...


Iris, anch'io detesto la defilippi e non guardo mai amici.
Lo guardavo l'anno scorso ma solo le seratae in cui si esibivano. Tutto il resto mai guardato.
Mi sembra di aver capito che per partecipare non si debba pagare come si farebbe per qualsiasi università e accademia.
A me Tonino (quello che ha vinto l'anno scorso) sembrava rappresentasse proprio quella schiera di ragazzi che non rappresentano di solito in televisione. Umile, non esteticamente perfetto e molto talentuoso ma con volontà e voglia di migliorare-
Quest'anno mai visto.


----------



## Minerva (31 Marzo 2009)

io guardo i balletti coreografati da steve lachance eseguiti da josé e ambeta , francamente  godibilissimi e piuttosto rari in televisione .


----------



## Iris (31 Marzo 2009)

Ma io non me la prendo con i ragazzi. La colpa non è mica la loro. Ma poi non lamentiamoci se sono vuoti, rozzi, scarsamente preparati, ecc ecc.
Se il modello di riferimento per un ragazzo che vuole studiare musica é Grazia Di Michele,  e per una aspirante ballerina, la nipote di Celentano ...ma che cosa volete che imparino poveretti!!!
Ora, non tutti sono destinati a diventare  come la Fracci (che pure di ballerine ne ha tirato su), e non si pretende che tutti abbiano una passione per la musica classica, ma esistono delle modalità di intrattenimento leggero più raffinate.
Perchè umiliano quei poveri ragazzotti a parlare in pubblico senza un minimo di dizione? Perchè li costringono a cantare su una base di Karaoke correndo (l'unica puntata che ho visto) un testo in inglese, senza magare insegnare loro la pronuncia? Perchè trasformarli in soggetti da deridere?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (31 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Iris, anch'io detesto la defilippi e non guardo mai amici.
> Lo guardavo l'anno scorso ma solo le seratae in cui si esibivano. Tutto il resto mai guardato.
> Mi sembra di aver capito che per partecipare non si debba pagare come si farebbe per qualsiasi università e accademia.
> A me Tonino (quello che ha vinto l'anno scorso) sembrava rappresentasse proprio quella schiera di ragazzi che non rappresentano di solito in televisione. Umile, non esteticamente perfetto e molto talentuoso ma con volontà e voglia di migliorare-
> Quest'anno mai visto.



l'anno scorso ha vinto marco carta che è un cane calzato e vestito, dal punto di vista musicale, della dizione, della recitazione... mi fa veramente pena. ma in qualche modo e per qualche ragione ha fatto successo.
e se anche - come si sospetta (anche a me sembrerebbe l'unica spiegazione che possa giustificare la sua vittoria) - la sua vittoria è stata pilotata, di fatto ora, o almeno per ora, continua ad avere successo, vende dischi, fa il pienone ai concerti, ha vinto sanremo. alla fine è il pubblico a decidere.
comunque sono d'accordo con te (e del serale di amici ho guardato più di un'edizione - tranne quest'anno).
tra l'altro non sarei comunque così severa con questi ragazzi. anche perché, fattore che mi sembra da non sottovalutare, sono ragazzINI. poco più che bambini. pretendere da loro maturità, saggezza, istruzione che ci si può aspettare da un adulto mi sembra sciocco, sinceramente.
inoltre non vedo neanche perché pretendere bravura eccelsa solo perché occupano una prima serata televisiva a settimana. non mi sembra che tutti i cantanti di eccellente fattura, siano degli impeccabili usignoli. un valido esempio mi sembra vasco rossi. NON E' sicuramente impeccabile, anzi. ma possibile che siamo tutti così coglioni da comprare i suoi dischi da ormai quasi 30 anni?


----------



## Minerva (31 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> l'anno scorso ha vinto marco carta che è un cane calzato e vestito, dal punto di vista musicale, della dizione, della recitazione... mi fa veramente pena. ma in qualche modo e per qualche ragione ha fatto successo.
> e se anche - come si sospetta (anche a me sembrerebbe l'unica spiegazione che possa giustificare la sua vittoria) - la sua vittoria è stata pilotata, di fatto ora, o almeno per ora, continua ad avere successo, vende dischi, fa il pienone ai concerti, ha vinto sanremo. alla fine è il pubblico a decidere.
> comunque sono d'accordo con te (e del serale di amici ho guardato più di un'edizione - tranne quest'anno).
> tra l'altro non sarei comunque così severa con questi ragazzi. anche perché, fattore che mi sembra da non sottovalutare, sono ragazzINI. poco più che bambini. pretendere da loro maturità, saggezza, istruzione che ci si può aspettare da un adulto mi sembra sciocco, sinceramente.
> inoltre non vedo neanche perché pretendere bravura eccelsa solo perché occupano una prima serata televisiva a settimana. non mi sembra che tutti i cantanti di eccellente fattura, siano degli impeccabili usignoli. un valido esempio mi sembra vasco rossi. NON E' sicuramente impeccabile, anzi. ma possibile che siamo tutti così coglioni da comprare i suoi dischi da ormai quasi 30 anni?


 per un marco carta insufficiente ce ne sono stati alcuni veramente dotati .


----------



## Iris (31 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> io guardo i balletti coreografati da steve lachance eseguiti da josé e ambeta , francamente godibilissimi e piuttosto rari in televisione .


 
Anche io trovo alcuni cantanto di X factor decisamente bravi, e apprezzo certi arrangiamenti e coreografie di Tomassini. Peccato che poi Quei tre che fanno da giudici facciano il gallinaio...qualche giovane cantante è bravo davvero secondo me.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (31 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> per un marco carta insufficiente ce ne sono stati alcuni veramente dotati .



lo bensò.
onestamente però mi dispiace che non abbia vinto uno di quelli veramente dotati.


----------



## Iris (31 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> l'anno scorso ha vinto marco carta che è un cane calzato e vestito, dal punto di vista musicale, della dizione, della recitazione... mi fa veramente pena. ma in qualche modo e per qualche ragione ha fatto successo.
> e se anche - come si sospetta (anche a me sembrerebbe l'unica spiegazione che possa giustificare la sua vittoria) - la sua vittoria è stata pilotata, di fatto ora, o almeno per ora, continua ad avere successo, vende dischi, fa il pienone ai concerti, ha vinto sanremo. alla fine è il pubblico a decidere.
> comunque sono d'accordo con te (e del serale di amici ho guardato più di un'edizione - tranne quest'anno).
> tra l'altro non sarei comunque così severa con questi ragazzi. anche perché, fattore che mi sembra da non sottovalutare, sono ragazzINI. poco più che bambini. pretendere da loro maturità, saggezza, istruzione che ci si può aspettare da un adulto mi sembra sciocco, sinceramente.
> inoltre non vedo neanche perché pretendere bravura eccelsa solo perché occupano una prima serata televisiva a settimana. non mi sembra che tutti i cantanti di eccellente fattura, siano degli impeccabili usignoli. un valido esempio mi sembra vasco rossi. NON E' sicuramente impeccabile, anzi. ma possibile che siamo tutti così coglioni da comprare i suoi dischi da ormai quasi 30 anni?


Ma i ragazzini vanno a scuola...appunto. Perchè strapparli dai vocabolari per darli in pasto agli sciacalli?
Poi, io ho espresso un'opinione. e' evidente che è di minoranza visto gli ascolti di certe trasmissioni.


----------



## Minerva (31 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> lo bensò.
> onestamente però mi dispiace che non abbia vinto uno di quelli veramente dotati.


 giulia vinse meritatamente ; ha una voce meravigliosa e tecnicamente ineccepibile,
credo che farebbe invidia a molti cantanti affermati...anzi ne sono sicura


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Marzo 2009)

ma come si chiamava quello che aveva vinto allora due anni fa??non era tonino? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 era bravo !


----------



## Old irresponsabile (31 Marzo 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Ma i ragazzini vanno a scuola...appunto. Perchè strapparli dai vocabolari per darli in pasto agli sciacalli?
> *Poi, io ho espresso un'opinione. e' evidente che è di minoranza visto gli ascolti di certe trasmissioni*.


 
non ne sarei così sicuro: quale metodo migliore per incuriosire i telespettatori se non quello di spacciare un programma come di gran successo? secondo me fanno leva sullo spirito di convivenza-invidia-gelosia-curiosità-imbecillità di tanti italiani.

Perchè il Carta ha vinto s.Remo? perchè hanno investito una barca di soldi su di lui e non se lo filava nessuno tolte le ragazzine. Stì pienoni ai concerti non erano poi così grandi, qualsiasi deficente messo lì su un palco con l'eco cha ha avuto lui farebbe un minimo di ascolti.

E allora pilotata per pilotata facciamogli vincere s.remo così almeno con i diritti della canzone ci recuperiamo un pò di soldini investiti.

Quanto starà sulla breccia? due tre quattro anni? e poi entrerà nel memoriale delle meteore.


----------



## Minerva (31 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma come si chiamava quello che aveva vinto allora due anni fa??non era tonino?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


senti qua giulia ottonello
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aNVw5J-edaY&feature=related


----------



## Miciolidia (31 Marzo 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Ma io non me la prendo con i ragazzi. La colpa non è mica la loro. Ma poi non lamentiamoci se sono vuoti, rozzi, scarsamente preparati, ecc ecc.
> Se il modello di riferimento per un ragazzo che vuole studiare musica é Grazia Di Michele,  e per una aspirante ballerina, la nipote di Celentano ...ma che cosa volete che imparino poveretti!!!
> Ora, non tutti sono destinati a diventare  come la Fracci (che pure di ballerine ne ha tirato su), e non si pretende che tutti abbiano una passione per la musica classica, ma esistono delle modalità di intrattenimento leggero più raffinate.
> Perchè umiliano quei poveri ragazzotti a parlare in pubblico senza un minimo di dizione? Perchè li costringono a cantare su una base di Karaoke correndo (l'unica puntata che ho visto) un testo in inglese, senza magare insegnare loro la pronuncia? Perchè trasformarli in soggetti da deridere?


----------



## Verena67 (31 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ovvio, mi riferivo ,per esempio, al lasciare pregare i musulmani in mezzo al marciapiede.
> Lo metto sullo stesso gradino della processione cattolica con statue e varie.


 
ehm, io no. Anche perché la processione è una tantum, la preghiera plurima e giornaliera.


----------



## Miciolidia (31 Marzo 2009)

*iris*



Iris ha detto:


> Anche io trovo alcuni cantanto di X factor decisamente bravi, e apprezzo certi arrangiamenti e coreografie di Tomassini. Peccato che poi Quei tre che fanno da giudici facciano il gallinaio...qualche giovane cantante è bravo davvero secondo me.



accidenti se lo sono alcuni..


----------



## Verena67 (31 Marzo 2009)

Io seguo sempre X Factor, l'anno scorso mi ha salvato la vita!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (31 Marzo 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Ma i ragazzini vanno a scuola...appunto. Perchè strapparli dai vocabolari per darli in pasto agli sciacalli?
> Poi, io ho espresso un'opinione. e' evidente che è di minoranza visto gli ascolti di certe trasmissioni.



sei sicura che se non partecipassero ad amici terrebbero la testa china sui vocabolari?
quelli che desiderano studiare, lo fanno.


----------



## brugola (31 Marzo 2009)

ho letto che quella merdina della ex hostess di alitalia dopo esser stata sbattuta fuori dal gf, dopo esser stata sbattuta fuori dalla fattoria ha finamente viste realizzate le sue ambizioni: emilio fede l'ha messa a condurre sipario, programma di grande elevatura di gossip.
perchè l'hai fatto? volevo dare un'opportunità a questa ragazza.
quindi l'idiozia paga.
e via con un altro grande esempio per questi ragazzi, abitutati fin da piccoli che se fatichi ottieni


----------



## Old angelodelmale (31 Marzo 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Io seguo sempre X Factor, l'anno scorso mi ha salvato la vita!



io ho iniziato a seguirlo quest'anno (tra l'altro mi sa che è la seconda edizione, o sbaglio?)
i tre giudici meriterebbero d'essere abbattuti. anzi salvo morgan, che ha competenza e che essendo esageratamente antipatico e odioso, mi piace  

	
	
		
		
	


	




simona ventura non la reggo veramente, mi indispone 
hai seguito anche le selezioni? con quelle mi sono fatta delle ghignate impareggiabili


----------



## Old angelodelmale (31 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ho letto che quella merdina della ex hostess di alitalia dopo esser stata sbattuta fuori dal gf, dopo esser stata sbattuta fuori dalla fattoria ha finamente viste realizzate le sue ambizioni: emilio fede l'ha messa a condurre sipario, programma di grande elevatura di gossip.
> perchè l'hai fatto? volevo dare un'opportunità a questa ragazza.
> quindi l'idiozia paga.
> e via con un altro grande esempio per questi ragazzi, abitutati fin da piccoli che se fatichi ottieni



l'hostess del gf non se n'è andata di sua volontà per salvare il posto di lavoro che ha poi comunque perso?


----------



## brugola (31 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> l'hostess del gf non se n'è andata di sua volontà per salvare il posto di lavoro che ha poi comunque perso?


no.
le hanno detto che la stavano licenziando e lei ha eroicamente deciso che era meglio uscire ma fino a quando non sapeva si considerava in aspettativa


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> senti qua giulia ottonello
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aNVw5J-edaY&feature=related



brava. Molto meglio di certe squinzie che si sentono (tipo tatangelo e altre)
Senti il vincitore che intendevo, quello del 2006, Antonino. Una voce incredibile.
A parte la bravura lo trovo adorabile. Fisicamente e come si pone.
Mi piace molto

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OJJHcyAptNc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mTsWMbv0ESQ


----------



## Nobody (31 Marzo 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Non so, trovo di pessimo gusto che si festeggi una ragazza qualunque DURANTE un importante evento religioso. Saro' talebana ma...PROPRIO QUEL GIORNO!? In quel momento?!


 Si, sei talebana.


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Marzo 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ehm, io no. Anche perché la processione è una tantum, la preghiera plurima e giornaliera.


ah si?
la preghiera nel cattolicesimo non è plurima e giornaliera?
solo perchè ci sono le chiese non siamo costretti a sentire le litanie e i rosari per strada


----------



## Iris (31 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> sei sicura che se non partecipassero ad amici terrebbero la testa china sui vocabolari?
> quelli che desiderano studiare, lo fanno.


 
Non è questo il punto. Viviamo in un sistema che non presenta il sapere come un valore. Nessuno si sacrifica su dei libri di testo (non pretendo che tutti declinino rosa/ae, e vogliano suonare l'organo in chiesa ...che pure mica farebbe male) se questo tipo di sacrificio è considerato inutile. Il valore predominante è il successo facile accompagnato da tanti soldi (non si spiegherebbe altrimenti la fama di Fabrizio Corona) , quindi è chiaro che in un tale contesto culturale la testa sui libri non la tiene nessuno.


----------



## Iris (31 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ho letto che quella merdina della ex hostess di alitalia dopo esser stata sbattuta fuori dal gf, dopo esser stata sbattuta fuori dalla fattoria ha finamente viste realizzate le sue ambizioni: emilio fede l'ha messa a condurre sipario, programma di grande elevatura di gossip.
> perchè l'hai fatto? volevo dare un'opportunità a questa ragazza.
> quindi l'idiozia paga.
> e via con un altro grande esempio per questi ragazzi, abitutati fin da piccoli che se fatichi ottieni


 
Ecco. mi hai tolto i tasti dalle dita.


----------



## Nobody (31 Marzo 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo sulla prima parte: questa Chiesa, quella espressa dalle gerarchie, spesso travalica, e fa riferimento, specie dall'ultimo Papa in poi, a un mondo valoriale in parte condivisibile, peraltro davvero non al passo con i tempi, e talora privo di misericordia.
> 
> Sono meno d'accordo sulla "tolleranza" ad altre confessioni: tolleranza, si, calarsi le braghe, no. *La nostra cultura occidentale è cristiana*, non vedo perché tollerare in nome della religione svilimenti dei nostri valori di eguaglianza (es. tra uomini e donne), e di quelli che noi riteniamo diritti umani (es. lotta all'infibulazione, ai matrimoni combinati fin da bambini, etc.).


 Ma dove? La nostra cultura è greco-romana (che dopo il medio evo rinascerà evoluta nel rinascimento). E poi illuminista. Il cristianesimo (come tutte le religioni istituzionalizzate) promuove l'ignoranza, di cui ha assoluta necessità per poter sopravvivere.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (31 Marzo 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Non è questo il punto. Viviamo in un sistema che non presenta il sapere come un valore.* Nessuno si sacrifica su dei libri di testo *(non pretendo che tutti declinino rosa/ae, e vogliano suonare l'organo in chiesa ...che pure mica farebbe male) se questo tipo di sacrificio è considerato inutile. Il valore predominante è il successo facile accompagnato da tanti soldi (non si spiegherebbe altrimenti la fama di Fabrizio Corona) , *quindi è chiaro che in un tale contesto culturale la testa sui libri non la tiene nessuno*.



non condivido affatto questa visione. da quel che dici sembra che gli atenei italiani siano deserti, i musei impolverati e inutilizzati, le librerie tutte chiuse per fallimento, ecc ecc.


----------



## Iris (31 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma dove? La nostra cultura è greco-romana (che dopo il medio evo rinascerà evoluta nel rinascimento). E poi illuminista. Il cristianesimo (come tutte le religioni istituzionalizzate) promuove l'ignoranza, di cui ha assoluta necessità per poter sopravvivere.


Negare che esista una cultura cattolica mi pare negare l'evidenza.


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Marzo 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Negare che esista una cultura cattolica mi pare negare l'evidenza.


non nego neanche l'esistenza di berlusconi ma cerco di dimenticarla...


----------



## Iris (31 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non condivido affatto questa visione. da quel che dici sembra che gli atenei italiani siano deserti, i musei impolverati e inutilizzati, le librerie tutte chiuse per fallimento, ecc ecc.


Non è che le nostre strutture scolastiche, l'università, la ricerca se la passino bene. Sono in crisi da decenni...


----------



## Iris (31 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> non nego neanche l'esistenza di berlusconi ma cerco di dimenticarla...


Questo è un altro discorso


----------



## Minerva (31 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non condivido affatto questa visione. da quel che dici sembra che gli atenei italiani siano deserti, i musei impolverati e inutilizzati, le librerie tutte chiuse per fallimento, ecc ecc.


 la ragazza che ho segnalato, vincitrice di un paio di anni fa è genovese ed è amica di mia figlia.
si è laureata con il massimo dei voti, continua a studiare canto e recitazione ed è in possesso di grande educazione e sensibilità.
non facciamo di tutta l'erba un fascio quando si parla di giovani perché da madri ne avremmo parecchie responsabilità


----------



## Nobody (31 Marzo 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Negare che esista una cultura cattolica mi pare negare l'evidenza.


Punti di vista... la cosiddetta cultura cattolica è solo un riflesso. Sarebbe come dire che la luna illumina, quando in realtà si limita a riflettere la poca luce che cattura al sole.
In realtà la chiesa storicamente è stata sempre nemica della cultura. Secoli di inquisizione, dovrebbero ricordarti qualcosa. 
Leggi le cronache della Roma appena liberata dai bersaglieri... la capitale più ignorante d'Europa.


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Punti di vista... la cosiddetta cultura cattolica è solo un riflesso. Sarebbe come dire che la luna illumina, quando in realtà si limita a riflettere la poca luce che cattura al sole.
> * In realtà la chiesa storicamente è stata sempre nemica della cultura. Secoli di inquisizione, dovrebbero ricordarti qualcosa. *
> Leggi le cronache della Roma appena liberata dai bersaglieri... la capitale più ignorante d'Europa.


e sopratutto ha sempre combattuto quel che riteneva il male col male.
In netto contrasto con la parola di Dio e il famoso _porgi l'altra guancia._
L'inquisizione e ,per esempio, la caccia ale streghe è più da "_occhio per occhio ,dente per dente"_ che altro.


----------



## Iris (31 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Punti di vista... la cosiddetta cultura cattolica è solo un riflesso. Sarebbe come dire che la luna illumina, quando in realtà si limita a riflettere la poca luce che cattura al sole.
> In realtà la chiesa storicamente è stata sempre nemica della cultura. Secoli di inquisizione, dovrebbero ricordarti qualcosa.
> Leggi le cronache della Roma appena liberata dai bersaglieri... la capitale più ignorante d'Europa.


Non sono mai andata pazza per questa cultura di riflesso, come la chiami tu, eppure bisogna ammettere, che al di là del valore che vogliamo attribuirgli (quasi sempre subordinato a quella laica) esiste.


----------



## Nobody (31 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> e sopratutto ha sempre combattuto quel che riteneva il male col male.
> In netto contrasto con la parola di Dio e il famoso _porgi l'altra guancia._
> L'inquisizione e ,per esempio, la caccia ale streghe è più da "_occhio per occhio ,dente per dente"_ che altro.


Esatto. Perchè ha sempre evidenziato una distanza siderale tra il messaggio del vangelo e le azioni poi messe in pratica.
Comunque, cultura cristiana è un ossimoro!


----------



## Iris (31 Marzo 2009)

Se si sa in giro che difendo la cultura cattolica....perdo la faccia


----------



## Nobody (31 Marzo 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Non sono mai andata pazza per questa cultura di riflesso, come la chiami tu, eppure bisogna ammettere, che al di là del valore che vogliamo attribuirgli (quasi sempre subordinato a quella laica) esiste.


 Dipende dal valore che le dai... anche Topolino è cultura, per alcuni.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Fammi un solo esempio di cultura cristiana. Che sia farina del loro sacco, intendo... non certamente opere commissionate da papi mecenati o copisti medievali.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (31 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> la ragazza che ho segnalato, vincitrice di un paio di anni fa è genovese ed è amica di mia figlia.
> si è laureata con il massimo dei voti, continua a studiare canto e recitazione ed è in possesso di grande educazione e sensibilità.
> non facciamo di tutta l'erba un fascio quando si parla di giovani perché da madri ne avremmo parecchie responsabilità


ma io infatti sono convintissima che di giovani pieni di valori, sia pieno.


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma io infatti sono convintissima che di giovani pieni di valori, sia pieno.


e il mio Antonino??Non se lo caga nessuno??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




















non lo trovate adorabile??


----------



## Iris (31 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Dipende dal valore che le dai... anche Topolino è cultura, per alcuni.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, ma che ce l'avete con me!!!!
Rosmini ad esempio è un esponente (pesantissimo) della cultura cattolica; Croce pure; esiste una storiografia cattolica...poi, ti ripeto, hai sbagliato soggetto. Io sono marxista.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (31 Marzo 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Non è che le nostre strutture scolastiche, l'università,* la ricerca *se la passino bene. Sono in crisi da decenni...



in che senso la ricerca non se la passa bene?

tra l'altro, tra il non passarsela bene per mancanza di voglia e il non passarsela bene per mancanza di concrete possibilità, ce ne passa. sappiamo tutti quanto studiare, costi e, pare brutto dirlo, c'è chi non può permetterselo. non credo sia un caso se in italia (come credo ovunque) le regioni con peggior situazione a livello di scolarizzazione, siano quelle con minor reddito pro capite e maggior tasso di disoccupazione.


----------



## Iris (31 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Esatto. Perchè ha sempre evidenziato una distanza siderale tra il messaggio del vangelo e le azioni poi messe in pratica.
> Comunque, cultura cristiana è un ossimoro!


Il cristianesimo è una cosa, la cultura cristiana è un'altra.


----------



## Iris (31 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> in che senso la ricerca non se la passa bene?
> 
> tra l'altro, tra il non passarsela bene per mancanza di voglia e il non passarsela bene per mancanza di concrete possibilità, ce ne passa. sappiamo tutti quanto studiare, costi e, pare brutto dirlo, c'è chi non può permetterselo. non credo sia un caso se in italia (come credo ovunque) le regioni con peggior situazione a livello di scolarizzazione, siano quelle con minor reddito pro capite e maggior tasso di disoccupazione.


Non è più così vero.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (31 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> e il mio Antonino??Non se lo caga nessuno???
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ma chi è questo qua?  

	
	
		
		
	


	













sai che davvero non me lo ricordo?


----------



## Nobody (31 Marzo 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Oh, ma che ce l'avete con me!!!!
> Rosmini ad esempio è un esponente (pesantissimo) della cultura cattolica; Croce pure; esiste una storiografia cattolica...poi, ti ripeto, hai sbagliato soggetto. *Io sono marxista*.


Shhhhtttt.... lo so, ma dillo piano che ora è pericoloso  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Dai, ma non intendevo un letterato o un filosofo cattolico. Ci sono anche scienziati cattolici (rari, ma ci sono) ... ma non producono cultura in quanto cattolici, ma come scienziati.


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma chi è questo qua?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma hai visto il video?
ha una voce da paura!!
canta meglio di moltissimi famosi


----------



## Old angelodelmale (31 Marzo 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Non è più così vero.


in che senso? ora al sud ci sono più laurendi che al nord?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Marzo 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Asu, guarda che per legge bisogna evitare che siano feste religiose in concomitanza di un evento, un concorso, un esame, etc.: e questo vale anche per le feste musulmane, ebraiche, valdesi, etc. Lo so perché ho degli speciali calendari che devo consultare prima di fissare delle sedute pubbliche...





Asudem ha detto:


> su questo concordo.
> Sulla prima parte non saprei...non mi era neanche venuto in mente ma non è il concetto che esponevo.
> Credo che qualsiasi cattolico praticante NON POSSA negare che la chiesa s'intromette in maniera ormai intollerabile in troppe questioni che esulano dal suo campicello...
> Mi aspetto la stessa tolleranza allora da musulmani e altri differenti credo religiosi presenti sul territorio





Verena67 ha detto:


> ehm, io no. Anche perché la processione è una tantum, la preghiera plurima e giornaliera.


Ci lamentiamo contemporaneamente della disgregazione culturale e della mancanza di senso della comunità e poi ci lamentiamo delle manifestazioni che creano legami e senso appartenenza?
Si può essere o no religiosi, ma che per molte persone la religione costituisca anche un elemento importante della loro cultura e identità è innegabile.
Io non sono religiosa, ma credo di non poter arrogarmi nessuna patente di superiorità e di non poter definire stupido, arretrato o oscurantista chiunque invece abbia un credo.
Penso che ogni religione e ogni opinione debbano essere rispettate.
Mi sembra una gravissima mancanza di rispetto da parte degli organizzatori di quell'eventoaver pensato di effettuarlo il giovedì santo, tra l'altro non ci sono molti altri giorni in un anno in cui viene richiesta questa delicatezza se non appunto natale, pasqua, la settimana santa e, dove è tradizione, il corpus domini o la pentecoste.
Gli spazi pubblici sono di tutti e deve essere l'autorità pubblica a regolamentarne l'uso e una tradizione di secoli mi sembra giusto che abbia la precedenza su una manifestazione estemporanea e meramente commerciale.
Per quanto riguarda la preghiera islamica ha il suo giorno dedicato che è il venerdì, come per noi la domenica e per gli ebrei il sabato, le preghiere giornaliere si svolgono in privato dove il fedele si trova.
Il caso di viale Jenner è stato volutamente creato, impedendo l'utilizzo di altri spazi che erano stati affittati altrove, proprio per poter creare quei problemi che hanno suscitato insofferenza nel quartiere e reazioni nell'opinione pubblica.
Io faccio sempre l'esempio concreto di quel che so e che viene realizzato dove vivo.
Le feste islamiche sono praticamente due all'anno, la festa per la fine del ramadam e la festa del sacrificio (che ricorda il sacrificio fatto da Abramo di un agnello/montone al posto del figlio Isacco e che è alla base delle tre religioni monoteistiche), nel mio paese viene messo a disposizione uno spazio dove le famiglie si trovano in queste occasioni.
Visto che gli stessi spazi sono offerti alle varie feste di partito o ai mercatini di bric e brac, non mi sembra che due giorni all'anno in cui si riuniscono famiglie per ritrovare la loro identità possano creare problemi a nessuno.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (31 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma hai visto il video?
> ha una voce da paura!!
> canta meglio di moltissimi famosi



l'ho visto ora.
una bella voce ma onestamente "voce spettacolare" come scritto sul titolo, mi sembra un'esagerazione


----------



## Iris (31 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Shhhhtttt.... lo so, ma dillo piano che ora è pericoloso
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e ai ricercatori cattolici i fondi li danno?


----------



## Iris (31 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> in che senso? ora al sud ci sono più laurendi che al nord?


Pare di si. Ultimamente il titolo al sud è più ricercato. Ma non sono dell'Istat, quindi prendila con beneficio di inventario.
Sarebbe facilmente spiegabile con il fatto che la ricerca del lavoro al sud è più lunga...quindi nel frattempo si studia e ci si laurea.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Marzo 2009)

Personalmente trovo la struttura di Amici insopportabile per lo spazio che viene dato, amplificandolo, in stile grande fratello, ai conflitti, ai battibecchi e alle reazioni isteriche.
Questo fastidio mi ha impedito di vederne tutte le edizioni, però non mi risulta nessuna luminosa carriera per i partecipanti, a parte gli spettacoli organizzati per loro.


----------



## Minerva (31 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Personalmente trovo la struttura di Amici insopportabile per lo spazio che viene dato, amplificandolo, in stile grande fratello, ai conflitti, ai battibecchi e alle reazioni isteriche.
> Questo fastidio mi ha impedito di vederne tutte le edizioni, però non mi risulta nessuna luminosa carriera per i partecipanti, a parte gli spettacoli organizzati per loro.


 dipende da cosa intendi per luminosa.l'ultimo ha appena vinto sanremo e un disco di platino


----------



## ranatan (31 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Personalmente trovo la struttura di Amici insopportabile per lo spazio che viene dato, amplificandolo, in stile grande fratello, ai conflitti, ai battibecchi e alle reazioni isteriche.
> Questo fastidio mi ha impedito di vederne tutte le edizioni, però non mi risulta nessuna luminosa carriera per i partecipanti, a parte gli spettacoli organizzati per loro.


Anche io non lo sopporto come programma.
Litigano tutti con tutti...i giudici, i concorrenti, il pubblico.
Poi, trovo odioso che molti di questi ragazzotti ventenni si permettano di prendere per i fondelli o ed aggredire i giudici, che, per quanto pagliacci, rappresentano per loro l'autorità.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (31 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> dipende da cosa intendi per luminosa.l'ultimo ha appena vinto sanremo e un disco di platino


a mio parere questo depone contro i gusti musicali degli italiani


----------



## Verena67 (31 Marzo 2009)

Pareva una combine "Skraiset" la vittoria di Marco Carta a Sanremo, sul palco con la De Filippi, guarda casa....e sponsorizzato dal clan Pausini, vicino all'agente di Bonolis (Presta)...


----------



## ranatan (31 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> e il mio Antonino??Non se lo caga nessuno???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chi è Antonino?
I cantanti di X-factor si che sono bravi! Ma d'altronde con un pgmalione come Morgan...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (31 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Personalmente trovo la struttura di Amici insopportabile per lo spazio che viene dato, amplificandolo, in stile grande fratello, ai conflitti, ai battibecchi e alle reazioni isteriche.
> Questo fastidio mi ha impedito di vederne tutte le edizioni, però non mi risulta nessuna luminosa carriera per i partecipanti, a parte gli spettacoli organizzati per loro.


molti lavorano in compagnie teatrali


----------



## Minerva (31 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> a mio parere questo depone contro i gusti musicali degli italiani


 vero. rimane il fatto che per lui è un bel traguardo


----------



## Verena67 (31 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si, sei talebana.


meglio cattolica (non talebana) che amorale.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> dipende da cosa intendi per luminosa.l'ultimo ha appena vinto sanremo e un disco di platino


 Sulle vittorie a san remo ci sono sempre stati dubbi ( 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )   di essere state pilotate dalle case discografiche. 
La presenza della de filippi in un sanremo condotto da bonolis aveva già suscitato perplessità, così come il fatto che il ragazzo fosse stato inserito nella sezione "big".
Personalmente non mi importa nulla se il ragazzo avrà successo o no e non ho imbroccato che un paio di pronostici di successo in vita mia (Giorgia e la Pausini), osservavo semplicemente che non ha portato al successo altri che la de filippi, ma anche se fosse accaduto per alcuni non cambierebbe la mia opinione sulla trasmissione.


----------



## Verena67 (31 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ho letto che quella merdina della ex hostess di alitalia dopo esser stata sbattuta fuori dal gf, dopo esser stata sbattuta fuori dalla fattoria ha finamente viste realizzate le sue ambizioni: emilio fede l'ha messa a condurre sipario, programma di grande elevatura di gossip.
> perchè l'hai fatto? volevo dare un'opportunità a questa ragazza.
> quindi l'idiozia paga.
> e via con un altro grande esempio per questi ragazzi, abitutati fin da piccoli che se fatichi ottieni


 
c'è un retroscena gustoso: la Martani dividerà i giorni con Raffaella Zardo. Una normale si sarebbe incavolata, ma la Zardo no: è notoriamente la "amica" di Fede, ma amante no, visto che la moglie di Fede, che è quella con i soldini, è se non sbaglio senatrice di FI...!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (31 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> vero. rimane il fatto che per lui è un bel traguardo


sisi indubbiamente.
ma non perdo occasione per massacrarlo come merita.
è incapace e ha vinto perchè han voluto che vincesse e l'italiano ha la lacrimuccia facile e il cuore tenero. era inevitabile


----------



## Minerva (31 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sulle vittorie a san remo ci sono sempre stati dubbi (
> 
> 
> 
> ...


perché dovresti cambiarla infatti.
io salvo molti dei ragazzi, della trasmissione poco m'importa


----------



## Nobody (31 Marzo 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> e ai ricercatori cattolici i fondi li danno?


Non certo sulle staminali... forse per il perfezionamento del calcolo sull'Ogino-Knaus


----------



## Nobody (31 Marzo 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> meglio cattolica (non talebana) che amorale.


Talebana te lo dicevi (dubitando) da sola, io avevo solo assentito... si vede che ora hai risolto il dubbio. Amorale, sicuramente non lo sei... hai una morale tutta tua, come del resto ognuno di noi.


----------



## Old latriglia (31 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Shhhhtttt.... lo so, ma dillo piano che ora è pericoloso
> 
> 
> 
> ...


persone no eh?


----------



## Nobody (31 Marzo 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> persone no eh?


 Si vabbè... giochiamo a non capirci... ma se vi fa piacere pensare che esista una cultura cattolica, fate pure.


----------



## Verena67 (31 Marzo 2009)

Siamo dei poveri illusi, sopportaci!


----------



## Nobody (31 Marzo 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Siamo dei poveri illusi, sopportaci!


A te ti si sopporta con fatica, perchè non sei nè povera nè illusa... sei altro, ma se lo scrivessi sarei maleducato, e sanzionato. Quindi mi limito a ripetere ciò che ti sei data da sola, cara la mia talebana.


----------



## Verena67 (31 Marzo 2009)

Come vedi, la nostra tregua è durata molto poco. Ricambio con affetto, eh!


----------



## Old latriglia (31 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si vabbè..*. giochiamo a non capirci*... ma se vi fa piacere pensare che esista una cultura cattolica, fate pure.








   tu non ce la puoi fare però ...... io scrivo persone e tu rispondi cultura cattolica e poi dici che io gioco a non capirci?


----------



## Nobody (31 Marzo 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Come vedi, la nostra tregua è durata molto poco. *Ricambio con affetto*, eh!


 Non ne dubito...


----------



## Nobody (31 Marzo 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> tu non ce la puoi fare però ...... io scrivo persone e tu rispondi cultura cattolica e poi dici che io gioco a non capirci?


Il discorso era sulla cultura cattolica, se scrivi persone sei tu che vai fuori argomento. 
Sto ancora aspettando un frutto genuino di tale cultura, che mi dimostri che sbaglio...


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Marzo 2009)

tornando in tema....che mutande han deciso di farci indossare?


----------



## Verena67 (31 Marzo 2009)

Io voglio i mutandoni di pizzo!


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Marzo 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Io voglio i mutandoni di pizzo!


a me garbano le culotte di raso


----------



## Nobody (31 Marzo 2009)

*questi perizomi...*



Asudem ha detto:


> tornando in tema....che mutande han deciso di farci indossare?


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


>


oh my God!ma sono scomodossime


----------



## brugola (31 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


>


ci sono altre tonalità di colori?


----------



## Nobody (31 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> oh my God!ma sono scomodossime


 Ma ti mantengono pura come SMG...


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma ti mantengono pura come SMG...


ho il modellino per te


----------



## Alce Veloce (31 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Il discorso era sulla cultura cattolica, se scrivi persone sei tu che vai fuori argomento.
> Sto ancora aspettando un frutto genuino di tale cultura, che mi dimostri che sbaglio...


Ci sono due tipi di cultura che possono essere nate in ambiente cattolico. Quella che per definirsi tale avrebbe quantomeno bisogno di essere messa tra virgolette, ed è quella che si è asservita alla propaganda in favore dei dogmi cattolici, quasi sempre andando a cozzare, prima o poi, contro la verità scientifica ed il vero spirito della ricerca, l'altra è quella che è nata in ambiente cattolico *solo* grazie alla grande disponibilità di fondi, i quali sono stati sfruttati il più possibile da liberi pensatori che in altri ambienti non avrebbero avuto mezzi né di lavoro, né di sostentamento, né di approvazione corporativa e pubblica. Molti di questi sono finiti male appena la chiesa s'è accorta che il loro lavoro non le faceva comodo, altri sono riusciti ad imporsi o quantomeno a salvarsi, ma sempre in tempi in cui la chiesa già aveva perso parte del suo potere egemonico, altri ancora non sono sopravvissuti al proprio lavoro, ma in tempi spesso di molto successivi hanno visto vincere la verità sul dogma.


----------



## Nobody (31 Marzo 2009)

*eh no...*



Asudem ha detto:


> ho il modellino per te


I maschi da sempre possono trombare... le donne invece sono il peccato e la lussuria, e vanno controllate... pare che nemmeno posseggano l'anima! Oh...è cultura cattolica pura


----------



## Old latriglia (31 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Il discorso era sulla cultura cattolica, se scrivi persone sei tu che vai fuori argomento.
> Sto ancora aspettando un frutto genuino di tale cultura, che mi dimostri che sbaglio...


scusa sai, ma chi se ne frega di quel che vuoi sentirti dire .....  

	
	
		
		
	


	









io dico e ribadisco che se anche non ti piacciono sono persone .... non sono amebe solo perchè al contrario di te credono in qualcos'altro .... e quindi solo una parte di loro produce .. 

vengono considerate persone pure quelli in galera (purtroppo ma lo sono pure loro a prescindere)


----------



## Nobody (31 Marzo 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ci sono due tipi di cultura che possono essere nate in ambiente cattolico. Quella che per definirsi tale avrebbe quantomeno bisogno di essere messa tra virgolette, ed è quella che si è asservita alla propaganda in favore dei dogmi cattolici, quasi sempre andando a cozzare, prima o poi, contro la verità scientifica ed il vero spirito della ricerca, l'altra è quella che è nata in ambiente cattolico *solo* grazie alla grande disponibilità di fondi, i quali sono stati sfruttati il più possibile da liberi pensatori che in altri ambienti non avrebbero avuto mezzi né di lavoro, né di sostentamento, né di approvazione corporativa e pubblica. Molti di questi sono finiti male appena la chiesa s'è accorta che il loro lavoro non le faceva comodo, altri sono riusciti ad imporsi o quantomeno a salvarsi, ma sempre in tempi in cui la chiesa già aveva perso parte del suo potere egemonico, altri ancora non sono sopravvissuti al proprio lavoro, ma in tempi spesso di molto successivi hanno visto vincere la verità sul dogma.


Eh si, solo che la prima che citi è anticultura, per l'appunto... la seconda di cattolico non ha nulla


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Marzo 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> *scusa sai, ma chi se ne frega di quel che vuoi sentirti dire .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...
















  triglietta è sempre ben disposta


----------



## Nobody (31 Marzo 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> *scusa sai, ma chi se ne frega di quel che vuoi sentirti dire *.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Idem allora, me ne fotto anche io... evidentemente visto che sei stata tu a farmi il contrappunto sui termini per prima.
Non nego siano persone, nego che ci sia una cultura cattolica. Se ci arrivi bene, sennò pazienza... ma se ci arrivi e non sei d'accordo, smentiscimi con discorsi e fatti, non con cazzate senza senso


----------



## Alce Veloce (31 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Eh si, solo che *la prima che citi è anticultura*, per l'appunto... la seconda di cattolico non ha nulla


Proprio per quello parlavo di cultura "virgolettata"


----------



## Alce Veloce (31 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Idem allora, me ne fotto anche io... evidentemente visto che sei stata tu a farmi il contrappunto sui termini per prima.
> Non nego siano persone, nego che ci sia una cultura cattolica. Se ci arrivi bene, sennò pazienza... ma se ci arrivi e non sei d'accordo, smentiscimi con discorsi e fatti, non con cazzate senza senso


Sai dov'è il problema, Molti? Nel fatto che io e te pensiamo alla cultura quale immagine in evoluzione del sapere umano, legato quindi alla ricerca, allo studio ed alle applicazioni, mentre generalmente per cultura si intende un determinato ambiente culturale, un insieme di convenzioni sociali ed informative che differenzia un gruppo sociale rispetto ad altri. Quello inteso da noi è quindi universale e dinamico, mentre solitamente si intendono ambienti ristretti e spesso chiusi in sè stessi, quali quelli religiosi.
Da qui il frequente fraintendimento sui termini.


----------



## Old latriglia (31 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Idem allora, me ne fotto anche io... evidentemente visto che sei stata tu a farmi il contrappunto sui termini per prima.
> Non nego siano persone, nego che ci sia una cultura cattolica. Se ci arrivi bene, sennò pazienza... ma se ci arrivi e non sei d'accordo, smentiscimi con discorsi e fatti, non con cazzate senza senso


e daje che mischi ....... in ogni tuo discorso neghi che una persona sia interamente tale se la pensa diversamente da te .... e ora insisti pure sulla cultura di cui poco mi importa ma che tanto ti fa comodo per definire quella degli altri "cazzata senza senso" o "anticultura" o come più ti aggrada ..... e dimostra tu che anche i loro studi, per quanto mirati a dimostrare quel che loro volevano, non son serviti a produrre anche tutta l'altra nata per negare i loro risultati


----------



## Old latriglia (31 Marzo 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Sai dov'è il problema, Molti? Nel fatto che io e te pensiamo alla cultura quale immagine in evoluzione del sapere umano, legato quindi alla ricerca, allo studio ed alle applicazioni, mentre generalmente per cultura si intende un determinato ambiente culturale, un insieme di convenzioni sociali ed informative che differenzia un gruppo sociale rispetto ad altri. Quello inteso da noi è quindi universale e dinamico, mentre solitamente si intendono ambienti ristretti e spesso chiusi in sè stessi, quali quelli religiosi.
> Da qui il frequente fraintendimento sui termini.


ecco un altro che legge quel che gli pare


----------



## Alce Veloce (31 Marzo 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> e daje che mischi ....... in ogni tuo discorso neghi che una persona sia interamente tale se la pensa diversamente da te .... e ora insisti pure sulla cultura di cui poco mi importa ma che tanto ti fa comodo per definire quella degli altri "cazzata senza senso" o "anticultura" o come più ti aggrada ..... e dimostra tu che anche i loro studi, per quanto mirati a dimostrare quel che loro volevano, non son *serviti a produrre anche tutta l'altra nata per negare i loro risultati*


La mer da è un buon concime


----------



## Old latriglia (31 Marzo 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> La mer da è un buon concime


mirabile sintesi pregna di rispetto .... tu guardi il dito quando ti si indica la luna, suppongo


----------



## Alce Veloce (31 Marzo 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> mirabile sintesi pregna di rispetto .... tu guardi il dito quando ti si indica la luna, suppongo


Solo per controllare se il dito è il medio


----------



## Old latriglia (31 Marzo 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Solo per controllare se il dito è il medio


il medio di solito vien alzato in modo inconfondibile


----------



## Alce Veloce (31 Marzo 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> il medio di solito vien alzato in modo inconfondibile


Un certo tipo di "cultura" invece te lo infila direttamente senza che nemmeno te ne accorgi....

Ciao gente, io stacco, ci sentiamo domani.
Buona serata a tutti


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Marzo 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Un certo tipo di "cultura" invece te lo infila direttamente senza che nemmeno te ne accorgi....
> i


visto che è un po' che nessuno le mette....


----------



## lale75 (31 Marzo 2009)

Io le mutande non le voglio mettere tiè


----------



## Grande82 (31 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> *la pugliese alessandra amoroso ha trionfato nello show di mediaset*
> 
> *Il vescovo e lo stop alla festa di «Amici»*
> 
> ...


 mi rendo conto che sembra una presa di posizione, ma io vengo da un paese del sud e so, davvero lo so, come sono questi eventi in città. Appena letto l'argomento ho pensato: come fanno con la movimentazione della gente? 
Il giovedì dei sepolcri chiudono le strade e la gente passa da una chiesa all'altra (le passi TUTTE), vengono persone da tutta la provincia.... 
è come se mettessero a milano il derby, nella piazza principale e, nelle strade vicine, per tutto il tessuto del centro storico, la più grossa fiera! Insomma... non è proprio il massimo!


----------



## Nobody (1 Aprile 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> e daje che mischi ....... *in ogni tuo discorso neghi che una persona sia interamente tale se la pensa diversamente da te* .... e ora insisti pure sulla cultura di cui poco mi importa ma che tanto ti fa comodo per definire quella degli altri "cazzata senza senso" o "anticultura" o come più ti aggrada ..... e dimostra tu che anche i loro studi, per quanto mirati a dimostrare quel che loro volevano, non son serviti a produrre anche tutta l'altra nata per negare i loro risultati


Chiacchiere, portami fatti... dici che in ogni mio discorso nego chi la pensa diversamente da me... son solo cazzate. Semmai, mi piacerebbe che chi la pensa diversamente da me, accetti un confronto. E il confronto si ha se si portano fatti. Altrimenti è solo aria fritta. 
Ripeto: mi sai portare qualche esempio di contributo al sapere universale apportato genuinamente dalla chiesa cattolica? Se si, rivedo le mie posizioni, altrimenti puoi arrampicarti come vuoi, ma chi si rigira questa piccola verità sei tu.
Capisco che riuscire a portar fatti è difficile, soprattutto in un caso come questo. Un'istituzione che da sempre fonda il suo consenso e il suo potere sull'ignoranza e sulla paura della gente... insomma, è tosta dimostrare che crea cultura e sapere universale.


----------



## Old latriglia (1 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Chiacchiere, portami fatti... dici che in ogni mio discorso nego chi la pensa diversamente da me... son solo cazzate. Semmai, mi piacerebbe che chi la pensa diversamente da me, accetti un confronto. E il confronto si ha se si portano fatti. Altrimenti è solo aria fritta.
> Ripeto: mi sai portare qualche esempio di contributo al sapere universale apportato genuinamente dalla chiesa cattolica? Se si, rivedo le mie posizioni, altrimenti puoi arrampicarti come vuoi, ma chi si rigira questa piccola verità sei tu.
> Capisco che riuscire a portar fatti è difficile, soprattutto in un caso come questo. Un'istituzione che da sempre fonda il suo consenso e il suo potere sull'ignoranza e sulla paura della gente... insomma, è tosta dimostrare che crea cultura e sapere universale.


non ce la puoi fare  

	
	
		
		
	


	

























della chiesa non me ne può fregar di meno, infatti io parlavo del tuo sminuire e "frammentare" le persone e del fatto che sei tu quello che attacca e sminuisce chi sta sotto la sua ala, senza dimostrare un cactus tranne il fatto che ti stan sul culo a prescindere, il che è pure sacrosanto, l'unica è che mi risulta che l'onore della prova sia dell'accusa  

	
	
		
		
	


	





quindi porta tu i fatti, che i miei fatti son scritti nero su bianco nel forum, ma difficilmente (e in certo senso anche giustamente) tu potrai vedere nel tuo comportamento le stesse cose che vedo io, per il semplice fatto che pare esserti nel dna e quindi per i tuoi gusti sacrosanto ... ma son scelte


----------



## Nobody (1 Aprile 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> non ce la puoi fare
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Guarda che non ce la fai tu... il discorso era sulla cultura della chiesa cattolica. Se vuoi spostarlo su un attacco personale, dimostri solo la tua limitatezza.
Io attacco o difendo posizioni. Ogni uomo con un briciolo di idee e di carattere lo fa. Le prove di cosa? Della totale necessità, per la chiesa, qualunque chiesa, del'ignoranza e della credulità umana ?
Dogmi ridicoli, madonnine piangenti (stranamente inversamente proprorzionali ai gradi di latitudine e alla preparazione culturale della gente), tenaglie roventi, abiure, roghi... ma certo, dovrei portar prove. 
Senti, continui a svicolare. Comunque, se vuoi considerare cultura tutto ciò, libera di farlo. 
Esiste anche una cultura marxista, nazionalsocialista... tutta gente che bruciava libri come i preti. Ma son ben colti, per carità...


----------



## Old latriglia (1 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Guarda che non ce la fai tu... il discorso era sulla cultura della chiesa cattolica. Se vuoi spostarlo su un attacco personale, dimostri solo la tua limitatezza.
> Io attacco o difendo posizioni. Ogni uomo con un briciolo di idee e di carattere lo fa. Le prove di cosa? Della totale necessità, per la chiesa, qualunque chiesa, del'ignoranza e della credulità umana ?
> Dogmi ridicoli, madonnine piangenti (stranamente inversamente proprorzionali ai gradi di latitudine e alla preparazione culturale della gente), tenaglie roventi, abiure, roghi... ma certo, dovrei portar prove.
> Senti, continui a svicolare. Comunque, se vuoi considerare cultura tutto ciò, libera di farlo.
> Esiste anche una cultura marxista, nazionalsocialista... tutta gente che bruciava libri come i preti. Ma son ben colti, per carità...


veramente il discorso era sulla richiesta della curia di spostare il concerto del programma amici  

	
	
		
		
	


	





comunque siamo nel 2009 eh ... le tenaglie roventi e le impiccagioni facili della chiesa non ci sono più, in compenso qualche staterello sparso ancora si degna


----------



## Nobody (1 Aprile 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> veramente il discorso era sulla richiesta della curia di spostare il concerto del programma amici
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Vero, e da quelli si è passati all'altro. Tu poi lo hai portato sull'attacco personale.
Si siamo nel 2009... e le tenaglie fisiche sono per fortuna sparite. Sono rimaste quelle morali e legislative. Con loro gran dispiacere, ma si son dovuti ridimensionare... si certo, i cardinali danno del boia ed assassino al papà di Eluana, ma ai vecchi tempi sarebbe finito al rogo.
In ogni caso, continuano a non far cultura... anzi, promuovono come sempre è stato e sempre sarà l'ignoranza e l'appecoronamento.


----------



## Old latriglia (1 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Vero, e da quelli si è passati all'altro. *Tu poi lo hai portato sull'attacco personale.*
> Si siamo nel 2009... e le tenaglie fisiche sono per fortuna sparite. Sono rimaste quelle morali e legislative. Con loro gran dispiacere, ma si son dovuti ridimensionare... si certo, i cardinali danno del boia ed assassino al papà di Eluana, ma ai vecchi tempi sarebbe finito al rogo.
> In ogni caso, continuano a non far cultura... anzi, promuovono come sempre è stato e sempre sarà l'ignoranza e l'appecoronamento.












   io????  

	
	
		
		
	


	










effettivamente son intervenuta solo quando hai scritto che chi studia sotto la chiesa produce solo in quanto scienziato, mentre tutti gli altri producono come persone intere ... però son io che attacco, d'accordo


----------



## Nobody (1 Aprile 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> io????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_io dico e ribadisco che se anche non ti piacciono sono persone .... non sono amebe solo perchè al contrario di te credono in qualcos'altro .... e quindi solo una parte di loro produce .. _

_in ogni tuo discorso neghi che una persona sia interamente tale se la pensa diversamente da te .... _

_infatti io parlavo del tuo sminuire e "frammentare" le persone... _

Questi cosa sono? Soprattutto la seconda frase, la ritengo vergognosa. 

In ogni modo, non controbatti mai sull'argomento... anche in questo tuo ultimo intervento, svicoli. Ripeto, se non sei d'accordo con ciò che dico, scrivimi qualcosa che possa mettere in discussione le mie idee. Se ci son fatti che mi dimostrano che ho torto, li accetto senza problema, e son sempre disposto a cambiare idea.


----------



## Old Asudem (1 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> _io dico e ribadisco che se anche non ti piacciono sono persone .... non sono amebe solo perchè al contrario di te credono in qualcos'altro .... e quindi solo una parte di loro produce .. _
> 
> _in ogni tuo discorso neghi che una persona sia interamente tale se la pensa diversamente da te .... _
> 
> .


dissento completamente, triglietta.
Moltimodi a me pare molto aperto al confronto sopratutto con chi la pensa diversamente.
Inoltre rispetta non i pensieri ma chi li esprime  sempre e comunque


----------



## Old latriglia (1 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> _io dico e ribadisco che se anche non ti piacciono sono persone .... non sono amebe solo perchè al contrario di te credono in qualcos'altro .... e quindi solo una parte di loro produce .. _
> 
> _in ogni tuo discorso neghi che una persona sia interamente tale se la pensa diversamente da te .... _
> 
> ...


e non intendo farlo perchè non è di quello che io sto parlando, sarà vergognoso ma è quel che leggo tutte le volte ed è la naturale conseguenza del difendere invece che dialogare ...... 

che poi vergognoso .. di che ti vergogni se pensi che chi crede è un ottuso manipolato?
che chi ha votato il governo attuale non capisce un accidente?
che chi parla con te deve rispondere alle tue domande senza che tu minimamente prendi in considerazione quello di cui parla l'altro?
che tu attacchi qualcuno perchè credi sbagli ma non dici dove sbaglia oggettivamente però pretendi che oggettivamente dimostri che il tuo attacco è infondato?

dialogare mica obbliga a cambiare idea eh e il fatto che su alcune cose non si sia d'accordo non dovrebbe pregiudicare il dialogo


----------



## Nobody (1 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> dissento completamente, triglietta.
> Moltimodi a me pare molto aperto al confronto sopratutto con chi la pensa diversamente.
> Inoltre rispetta non i pensieri ma chi li esprime sempre e comunque


 Grazie asu. Quella frase infatti l'ho trovata insopportabilmente gratuita ed offensiva.


----------



## Old latriglia (1 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> dissento completamente, triglietta.
> Moltimodi a me pare molto aperto al confronto sopratutto con chi la pensa diversamente.
> Inoltre rispetta non i pensieri ma chi li esprime  sempre e comunque


giusto in questo post ho visto esattamente il contrario e mi è parso proprio una questione più legata alla persona che al discorso


----------



## Nobody (1 Aprile 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> e non intendo farlo perchè non è di quello che io sto parlando, sarà vergognoso ma è quel che leggo tutte le volte ed è la naturale conseguenza del difendere invece che dialogare ......
> 
> che poi vergognoso .. *di che ti vergogni se pensi che chi crede è un ottuso manipolato?*
> *che chi ha votato il governo attuale non capisce un accidente?*
> ...


Si, vedo che preferisci non entrare sul confronto della cosa in esame.
Mai detto. Continui a mettermi i bocca frasi non mie. O lo fai apposta, o non sei capace a leggermi. 
Sui fatti, piantala che fai una figura migliore... te ne ho portati a iosa, ma fai finta di non vederli. Sei solo una disonesta intellettuale... e non hai le palle per confrontarti davvero.


----------



## Nobody (1 Aprile 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> giusto in questo post ho visto esattamente il contrario e mi è parso proprio una questione più legata alla persona che al discorso


 Si certo... sei penosa. E non perchè la pensi in maniera diversa dalla mia, come ti piace pensare. Ma perchè sai solo insultare. Non sei capace ad argomentare, e vuoi fare la vittima.


----------



## Old latriglia (1 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si, vedo che preferisci non entrare sul confronto della cosa in esame.
> Mai detto. Continui a mettermi i bocca frasi non mie. O lo fai apposta, o non sei capace a leggermi.
> Sui fatti, piantala che fai una figura migliore... te ne ho portati a iosa, ma fai finta di non vederli. Sei solo una disonesta intellettuale... e non hai le palle per confrontarti davvero.





moltimodi ha detto:


> Si certo... sei penosa. E non perchè la pensi in maniera diversa dalla mia, come ti piace pensare. Ma perchè sai solo insultare. Non sei capace ad argomentare, e vuoi fare la vittima.

























scusa se rido .... ma è che non parlavo di me  

	
	
		
		
	


	





... anche se ora potrei pure farlo non trovassi divertente il fatto che mentre io mi riferivo al tuo scambio di battute con altra persona tu hai pensato che parlassi di me


----------



## Minerva (1 Aprile 2009)

a me triglia non sembra affatto penosa, tantomeno disonesta intellettualmente visto che è sempre stata molto coerente .
e la penso diversamente da lei.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (1 Aprile 2009)

ho trovato un forum:

*Cattolici Romani: il forum cattolico italiano*

interessa il link?


----------



## Nobody (1 Aprile 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> *a me triglia non sembra affatto penosa*, tantomeno disonesta intellettualmente visto che è sempre stata molto coerente .
> e la penso diversamente da lei.


A me si. Ma si sa, se l'insultata non sei tu, le cose cambiano.


----------



## Minerva (1 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> A me si. Ma si sa, se l'insultata non sei tu, le cose cambiano.


ovviamente


----------



## Old latriglia (1 Aprile 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ho trovato un forum:
> 
> *Cattolici Romani: il forum cattolico italiano*
> 
> interessa il link?








   che ricerche fai di prima mattina?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (1 Aprile 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> che ricerche fai di prima mattina?


per una roba scritta su un altro tred, cercavo eventuali altre interpretazioni del nono comandamento


----------



## Old irresponsabile (1 Aprile 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> per una roba scritta su un altro tred, cercavo eventuali altre interpretazioni del nono comandamento


stò male...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (1 Aprile 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> stò male...


se mi ci registro con questo nick, dite che mi cacciano sulla fiducia?


----------



## Nobody (1 Aprile 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> per una roba scritta su un altro tred, cercavo eventuali altre interpretazioni del nono comandamento


 Invitali sul nostro forum... ma attenta alle pietre....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (1 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Invitali sul nostro forum... ma attenta alle pietre....


figurati se vengono in un forum che si chiama tradimento.net  

	
	
		
		
	


	




però pensavo a una nostra iscrizione. peccato che ora debba allontanarci dal pc. ma dopo ci penso


----------



## Old latriglia (1 Aprile 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> per una roba scritta su un altro tred, cercavo eventuali altre interpretazioni del nono comandamento


ah ecco


----------



## Nobody (1 Aprile 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> figurati se vengono in un forum che si chiama tradimento.net
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Allora iscriviamoci lì... ma con gli stessi nick, io moltimodi e tu angelodelmale... vediamo chi bannano prima


----------



## Old angelodelmale (1 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Allora iscriviamoci lì... ma con gli stessi nick, io moltimodi e tu angelodelmale... vediamo chi bannano prima


appena torno, si fa  

	
	
		
		
	


	









a dopo gente


----------



## Nobody (1 Aprile 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> appena torno, si fa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Però come ci presentiamo... perchè siamo lì? Per un confronto o cosa?


----------



## Old Asudem (1 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Però come ci presentiamo... perchè siamo lì? Per un confronto o cosa?



dici che se scrivete che siete li per rompere i coglioni non va bene??


----------



## Nobody (1 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> dici che se scrivete che siete li per rompere i coglioni non va bene??


 Beh col nick di angelo, lo capiranno anche se non lo dice...


----------



## Old Asudem (1 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Beh col nick di angelo, lo capiranno anche se non lo dice...



nel caso avvisatemi che mi unisco alla banda


----------



## Nobody (1 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> nel caso avvisatemi che mi unisco alla banda


 Mi sa che è meglio lasciar perdere però... inutile andare a rompere i coglioni a chi la pensa diversamente. Tanto poi alla fine finisce in rissa...


----------



## brugola (1 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Mi sa che è meglio lasciar perdere però... inutile andare a rompere i coglioni a chi la pensa diversamente. *Tanto poi alla fine finisce in rissa...*


appunto!!


----------



## Old cornofrancese (1 Aprile 2009)

non ho letto tutto il thread, però ieri pomeriggio anche caterpillar (radio2) si è occupato di questo caso, hanno intervistato l'assessore al turismo di lecce che ha detto che il caso in realtà è stato, più o meno, montato, poiché nel momento in cui mediaset aveva comunicato al comune il fatto di voler fare la trasmissione, si erano già attivati loro (no la curia) x far spostare l'evento visto che era giovedì santo; lo spostamento, però, nn è dovuto alla festa religiosa in sè ma più che altro alla manifestazione dei sepolcri legata al giov santo che richiama in città migliaia di persone ed il comune nn sarebbe riuscito a garantire la sicurezza pubblica.

sembra che lo spettacolo verrà fatto il giorno prima, ora posso prenotare il viaggio


----------

